
OpenShift Commons Gathering Amsterdam 2020 Update: Shifts to Digital Conference - RickJWagner
https://blog.openshift.com/important-openshift-commons-gathering-amsterdam-2020-update-shifts-to-digital-conference/
======
RickJWagner
Expect more of this, while Coronavirus is still on the move.

